# Little Talbot Island State Park



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Can anyone suggest a launching spot (Salt Marsh Heron 16) in close proximity to the Little Talbot Island State Park campground? I seem to remember a gravel launch site at the back of the campground....but can’t recall if it is skiff friendly. I launched my Hobie kayak from there once. Thx for any advice.


----------



## rusty777 (Jan 8, 2019)

Saw pit boat ramp or alimicani park


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

Saw Pit is the closest, Downtown Fernandina is a cool launching spot if you wanna drive a few miles North.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

The ramp at Little Talbot is definitely not skiff friendly as there is pretty much oysters blocking either direction in the creek. You could probably get out on the highway high tide, but the low would be a no go IMO.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Sawpit if coming from North. Sisters Creek on ICW if coming from 295 and taking Heckscher


----------



## Mipellerin (Oct 20, 2020)

georgiadrifter said:


> Can anyone suggest a launching spot (Salt Marsh Heron 16) in close proximity to the Little Talbot Island State Park campground? I seem to remember a gravel launch site at the back of the campground....but can’t recall if it is skiff friendly. I launched my Hobie kayak from there once. Thx for any advice.


And if you want to cross over to mainland, head south on Old Nassauville Road from 200 to either Goffinsville Boat Ramp or Holly Point Boat ramp. Excellent access to Christopher Creek, Nassau River, Pumpkin Hill Creek or a short run over to Alligator Creek. Some great fishing spots within short runs.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Just the info I needed. Thanks all!👍🏻


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Cedar point ramp on blackhammock island,local,low key ,skiff style


----------

